# Barry Cuda Instructional Clips



## Nanalo74 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello True Believers!

Barry and I just posted some new instructional clips on our site.

Let me know what you think.

Excelsior!!

(anybody get the reference?)

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2005)

Pretty cool thanks for the link.
Terry


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 13, 2005)

Cool video clips.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2005)

Loved the clips. Thanks for posting them here on 
MartialTalk.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Baoquan (Dec 13, 2005)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> Hello True Believers!
> 
> (anybody get the reference?)



Thanks for posting, Stan!


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 13, 2005)

Baoquan said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting, Stan!


 
YES! Nerds of the world unite!

Seriously, thanks for all the kind words. Glad you all enjoyed the clips. There are more to come.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## MJS (Dec 13, 2005)

Great clips!  Thanks for posting them!

Mike


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Dec 14, 2005)

Good stuff.  Thank you.


----------



## Franc0 (Dec 14, 2005)

Cool clips Vic. Now that Barry's living in Vegas, I plan on getting together with him soon and maybe we can pick each others brain.

Franco


----------



## still learning (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello, Good stuffs .................Aloha


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for your support. 

We posted another clip on the site. Let me know what you think.

Thanks,

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------

